# SNF billing question, cpt 51102



## ammontagano (Nov 26, 2010)

Patient is on a Med A stay, can the physician perform CPT 51102 (bladder aspiration and insertion of SP tube) and be paid from Medicare part b if the patient is in a SNF?  This was performed in the SNF, the patient did not come to the office.  It is getting denied for place of service...would this be considered part of consolidated billing?  Any input will be appreciated..thanks


----------

